# Paroxetine and Fluoxetine?



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi, Anyone know what the difference is between Prozac (Fluoxetine) and Paxil (Paroxetine)?I've just switched from Paxil to Prozac and although they are both an SSRI, I can't find any info on what the difference is...Can anyone help?


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Bring up the site http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/info/factsheets/pfacanti.htm it has the best info I've been able to find on these drugs so far, it'll tell you the differences between Prozac and Aropax.


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

I couldn't find a difference between Prozac and Paxil.....Only the diff between Tricyclics and SSRI's.....THe only diff I can find is that Prozac can also help people with eating disorders?I've since switched back to the Paxil for now anyway... Prozac seems to be pretty much same-same......


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are in the same class of drugs, so they tend to be pretty similar.Like any class of drugs some are more or less likely to cause certain kinds of side effects, and some may work better for some people rather than others.I know with some of the SSRI's the amount of time it stays in the body varies, so sometimes when you are quitting a shorter acting one they switch you to a longer acting one (Prozac I think tends to have the longest 1/2 life in the body...but my memory may be faulty on that) and then taper off the longer acting one. That tends to reduce the side effects people can get from quitting SSRI's cold turkey. I think with the shorter acting ones people are more likely to notice effects from missing a pill, or being late with a dose.Some of the side effects that may vary from drug to drug and person to person are how they effect the GI tract (either making IBS better or causing GI symptoms in some people) and whether that particular drug tends to make you sleepier or more awake. (So some people may need to take a drug in the morning rather than bed time) That sort of thing.K.


----------

